# shoot angle adjuster



## eggbrutus55 (11 mo ago)

Hey Gang First Post. Just bought a yardmachines 27 inch 8.5 horse and only problem is the cable that adjust the shoot angle is pooched. Can these cables be replaced. Its at a good angle right now not sure how much I care?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

The cable can be replaced. Just go to the MTD website and punch in the model number to look up the part number for the cable then do a Google search.


----------



## eggbrutus55 (11 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> The cable can be replaced. Just go to the MTD website and punch in the model number to look up the part number for the cable then do a Google search.


Thank you


----------

